# Relay For Life of Porterville 1st Annual Car Show



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Classes and more information to be put up soon.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 19 2009, 09:04 PM~14521408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

:biggrin: Support Porterville Relay For Life! :biggrin:


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope to see Porterville support the American Cancer Society.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

This is going to be a good show for a great cause! :yes: They want to make it a yearly event so lets help to make it a successful show. :thumbsup: 

Will have their classes up by tomorrow or Thursday at the latest. Having about 30 classes including bikes


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sweet, i should be there depending on cash, cant wait to see the catagories list.


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

Today is 3 yrs ago that I lost my son, Guillermo "Memito" Cordero. At the age of 9 months he was diagnosed with a Medulloblastoma brain tumor, which was cancer.

I lost him at the age of 3 years 8 months old on July 22, 2006 due to bronchitis. 

I'm thankful to God I got him for 3 more years from the date he was diagnosed. He was a strong, adorable, full of life little boy that inspired many lives.

It's because of him that I joined Porterville Relay For Life! In hopes that maybe one day there will be a cure, so no one has to go through such a horrible experience.

We love you and miss you so much son!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

adam im gonna get the M to go support


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)

check for catagories to be posted tonight . we welcome eveyone to come to porterville and join together and fight back against this horrible desease!!!


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jul 22 2009, 08:14 AM~14547866
> *adam im gonna get the M to go support
> *


Cool Robert, sounds good! :thumbsup: Relay For Life of Porterville is working very hard to make this a show that everyone will enjoy.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Porterville Relay_@Jul 22 2009, 08:11 AM~14547836
> *Today is 3 yrs ago that I lost my son, Guillermo "Memito" Cordero. At the age of 9 months he was diagnosed with a Medulloblastoma brain tumor, which was cancer.
> 
> I lost him at the age of 3 years 8 months old on July 22, 2006 due to bronchitis.
> ...



sorry for your loss. i couldnt imagine losing one of my kids..


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Jul 22 2009, 09:39 PM~14556167
> *sorry for your loss. i couldnt imagine losing one of my kids..
> *



Thank you!


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Here are the classes for the show. Tried to get as many classes as possible. :biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Almost forgot the 1st contact number is Tony Lievanos 310-0110, they forgot the last 0 on the flyer. Sorry Tony! :dunno:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PauloftheOC (Jul 23, 2009)

This is great. Good job Ton. I will be there and i will try to be sober. Just messin around. I wish my 79 cutlass was in shape. hey maybe next time.


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 22 2009, 11:24 PM~14557240
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Bring the Silver Tray for Low Rod class.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 23 2009, 02:01 PM~14561877
> *Bring the Silver Tray for Low Rod class.
> *



:thumbsup: I'll be there!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 19 2009, 10:04 PM~14521408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

They just added 2 more classes for the show: 
Import Street & Import Custom


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 22 2009, 10:54 PM~14556986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 23 2009, 06:56 PM~14564315
> *They just added 2 more classes for the show:
> Import Street  &  Import Custom
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

I will put up all the classes later today.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: Thanks for your help Adam!


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

All classes are 1st & 2nd place. 
Should be a great show!


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Porterville Relay_@Jul 25 2009, 02:35 PM~14579957
> *:thumbsup: Thanks for your help Adam!
> *



This show is for a great cause! I'll do all I can to help. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 25 2009, 03:46 PM~14579988
> *All classes are 1st & 2nd place.
> Should be a great show!
> 
> ...




looks great!!!!



atomic 

U.S. Trophy Co.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 25 2009, 02:46 PM~14579988
> *All classes are 1st & 2nd place.
> Should be a great show!
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

TTT should be a good show. adam so whens nuestro gonna have there show on second street again its been a while..


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very good cause. I'm involved up north. Good luck on your show.


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 25 2009, 02:51 PM~14580021
> *This show is for a great cause!  I'll do all I can to help.  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: This is going to be great! There will be great prizes given away every half hour! Come out and join us!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

:h5: Eat at Carl's Jr. the day of the event between 11:00 am - 5:00 pm, all proceeds will benefit Porterville Relay For Life!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

2 week countdown. looking like it should be fun..


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Porterville Relay_@Jul 28 2009, 08:06 PM~14610128
> *:h5: Eat at Carl's Jr. the day of the event between 11:00 am - 5:00 pm, all proceeds will benefit Porterville Relay For Life!
> *


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Porterville Relay_@Jul 28 2009, 08:06 PM~14610128
> *:h5: Eat at Carl's Jr. the day of the event between 11:00 am - 5:00 pm, all proceeds will benefit Porterville Relay For Life!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

:cheesy: 2 more weeks for our great show! :cheesy:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Porterville Relay_@Jul 28 2009, 08:06 PM~14610128
> *:h5: Eat at Carl's Jr. the day of the event between 11:00 am - 5:00 pm, all proceeds will benefit Porterville Relay For Life!
> *



Hell yeah! Big ass guacamole burger! :biggrin:


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Aug 1 2009, 09:49 AM~14646082
> *Hell yeah!  Big ass guacamole burger! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea Adam, those are sooo good! :biggrin: So are the western bacon burgers! :biggrin: Mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Porterville Relay_@Jul 31 2009, 10:15 PM~14644087
> *:cheesy: 2 more weeks for our great show! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

Being a part of the American Cancer Society, Porterville's Relay for Life has been a great experience! This is my 3rd year on the committee and 4th year being a team captain for my little boy's team. I do this in memory of my little angel, Guillermo J. Cordero and in honor of him being a part of my life for 3 years and 8 months. 

If someone would like to sign up their own team, visit our Porterville Realy for Life website at www.relayforlife.org/portervilleca. and be ready to have the time of your life on October 3, 2009 at Granite Hills High School! :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

adam you think the cop will trip if we hopp our cars out their


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 3 2009, 12:38 PM~14660726
> *adam you think the cop will trip if we hopp our cars out their
> *


x2


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Aug 3 2009, 12:38 PM~14660726
> *adam you think the cop will trip if we hopp our cars out their
> *


I'll find out. Maybe in Lowes parking lot as long cars don't tear up their pavement.
I'll look into it.


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

Don't forget about Valley Children's Hospital / Walmart show and Vets Park in Porterville this Saturday!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Aug 4 2009, 10:24 AM~14671000
> *Don't forget about Valley Children's Hospital / Walmart show and Vets Park in Porterville this Saturday!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so happy that Wal Mart is doing a car show to help Children's Hospital Central California. I spent a lot of time there with my son, and they are great! 

Thank you to all the car clubs who come together to support all of these great causes!

Can't wait to see all your beautiful cars at both the Wal Mart and Relay for Life Show! :biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Aug 3 2009, 03:16 PM~14662340
> *x2
> *


There will not be an official hop but cops won't trip if you hop in an area that they have designated for hopping.  :biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Aug 5 2009, 10:25 PM~14689803
> *There will not be an official hop but cops won't trip if you hop in an area that they have designated for hopping.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Aug 8 2009, 12:14 AM~14709501
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

one week, looking forward to this show.


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 22 2009, 10:54 PM~14556986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW FRIENDS CENTRAL CAL C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE 4 THE SUPPORT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Jul 25 2009, 02:46 PM~14579988
> *RIGHT ON!!!! GOOD SHOW WILL BE KICKING OFF THIS SAT CAN'T WAIT.... NEW FRIENDS IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!  *


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Aug 9 2009, 01:27 PM~14717533
> *NEW FRIENDS CENTRAL CAL C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE 4 THE SUPPORT!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you for your support! :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

any pics of the car show yesterday?


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_VALLEY CHILDRENS HOSPITAL-WALLMART SHOW PICS_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SAME DAY LINDSEY SHOW_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Aug 9 2009, 12:27 PM~14717533
> *NEW FRIENDS CENTRAL CAL C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE 4 THE SUPPORT!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WUT UP YO, YOUR CLUB IS ALL ABOUT FAMILY, HAD A GOOD TIME WITH YALL_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hell i didnt even know bout the lindsay show.. aint that some shit. congrats on your win love your car bro.


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIGGE_LOW_@Aug 9 2009, 10:36 PM~14721970
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 9 2009, 11:08 PM~14722213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRAT DADDY'S GIRL!!!!!! IT WAS NICE HANGIN WI U N UR LADY.....C U AT THE NEXT SHOW......*


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 9 2009, 10:55 PM~14722133
> *THAT'S HOW WE ROLL !!!!! LOVED TALKING TO U AND UR LADY AND HAD A BLAST WE GOT U ANYTIME.....</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 9 2009, 10:30 PM~14721925
> *LOVE ALL THE PICS.... DAMN NEW FRIENDS IN THE HOUSE CHILLIN WITH DADDY'S GIRL... WE GOT U HOMIE!!!!!</span>
> :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 9 2009, 10:30 PM~14721925
> *SAME DAY LINDSEY SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Good pics! Thanks for posting them up. I missed both shows







But next show for sure


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Aug 10 2009, 10:14 AM~14724684
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>
> MUCH MUCH MUCH MUCH MUCH LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVELOVE TO YOU AND KNEW FRIENDS CAR CLUB.[/i]*


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 10 2009, 01:52 PM~14726697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_4-SHOW_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 10 2009, 12:53 AM~14722651
> *hell i didnt even know bout the lindsay show.. aint that some shit. congrats on your win love your car bro.
> *


_THANKS HOMMIE_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dreamin_persuasion_@Aug 10 2009, 10:01 AM~14724579
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>YOUR CREW IS THE BOMB, MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOUR CREW.[/i]*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 10 2009, 05:44 PM~14729033
> * :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :biggrin: WILL SEE U @ THE NEXT SHOW RITE SO WE CAN HANG OUT SOME MORE N CHILL......*


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 10 2009, 06:47 PM~14729664
> *SAME BACK TO U AND UR LADY.. C U SOON </span>  *


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

great cause and FUCK CANCER


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 13 2009, 04:08 PM~14761159
> *great cause and FUCK CANCER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: see everybody in 2days :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/a1698a21bf...331fdb5f88c.wmv


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Aug 13 2009, 04:08 PM~14761159
> *great cause and FUCK CANCER
> *


Damn straight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:machinegun::guns: CANCER


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Aug 13 2009, 08:01 PM~14763523
> *Damn straight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :machinegun::guns: CANCER
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)

cant wait to see everybody at our show tomorrow!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:
IMPALAS will be there! 
:biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

See everyone tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Aug 14 2009, 06:27 PM~14773107
> *See everyone tomorrow! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

ill be there bright and early


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 14 2009, 06:13 PM~14773027
> *:nicoderm:
> IMPALAS will be there!
> :biggrin:
> *


NO POMONA :0 IT MIGHT RAIN TOMMOROW U ALWAYS GO TO POMONA :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 14 2009, 10:52 PM~14775316
> *NO POMONA :0  IT MIGHT RAIN TOMMOROW U ALWAYS GO TO POMONA :biggrin:
> *


pomona is on sunday cook! :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 14 2009, 10:55 PM~14775338
> *pomona is on sunday cook!  :biggrin:
> *


DAM I FORGOT MY DAYS :biggrin: BEEN OFF OF WORK FOR A WHILE MONEY ALWAYS LOOKN OUT FOR COOK1970


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Aug 14 2009, 06:27 PM~14773107
> *See everyone tomorrow! :biggrin:
> *


 See you in a couple of hours. :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

:cheesy: i see im not the only one up late gonna go wash and vaccum the car


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 15 2009, 03:35 AM~14776184
> *:cheesy: i see im not the only one up late gonna go wash and vaccum the car
> *


Got off of work at 2:30 not tired cant sleep


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

been up since 2pm yesterday can sleep either, my knee is all fucked up so i can sleep half the time anyways when i do i pass out like a cheerleader off of smirnofff ice :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 15 2009, 03:51 AM~14776191
> *been up since 2pm yesterday can sleep either, my knee is all fucked up so i can sleep half the time anyways when i do i pass out like a cheerleader off of smirnofff ice  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Seen some Peeps on their way to the show. Hope you guys get a good turnout!! Let me know if there's a lot of peeps so I can head out that way after work.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

good show, damn announcer though not adam, calling me piggy.. its BIG E.. :uh: :roflmao: all good though. got to meet some cool people, see some nice rides, once again adam helps to throws a great show, also im tired right now so im not good with new names and faces either, it was awesome talking to you miss, your son looks like an angel im sure he is smiling down on you from the heavens above watching over you. it was great to meet you, i really hope this show happens next year and i can come and be walkin normally.. 

daddys girl as always you came you repped and you took home the awards, congrats on best of show. to everybody who 

new friends yall have some very nice rides


see yall at the next show,


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 15 2009, 06:06 PM~14779859
> *good show, damn announcer though not adam, calling me piggy.. its BIG E..  :uh: :roflmao: all good though. got to meet some cool people, see some nice rides, once again adam helps to throws a great show, also im tired right now so im not good with new names and faces either, it was awesome talking to you miss, your son looks like an angel im sure he is smiling down on you from the heavens above watching over you.  it was great to meet you, i really hope this show happens next year and i can come and be walkin normally..
> 
> daddys girl as always you came you repped and you took home the awards, congrats on best of show. to everybody who
> ...


 Hi Detached, my name is Naomi! It was a pleasure meeting you, thank you so much for coming out to support our show! :biggrin: It turned out great! I know for sure my gorgeous little angel Memito is always smiling down at me saying, "Thanks mom." 

Thanks again, and hope to see you at our next show! If you can, try to come out and check out the Relay For Life event on October 3 at Granite Hills High School! Especially at 8 pm during the luminaria ceremony, it is touching and very beautiful!

Hope your leg feels better soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

DADDY'S LITTLE GIRL, YOU HAVE AN AMAZING BEAUTIFUL CAR! Thank you so much for coming out to the event and sharing not only your gorgeous vehicle, but also your great story of your father! Glad I got to see your car in person versus pictures! :biggrin: 

Thanks again, and also our Relay for Life event will be on October 3 at Granite Hills High School, try to check it out. If not, hope too see you at our next show! :biggrin:


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks to all the car, bikes, motorcycles, and trucks that came out to our event!

Nuestro Pride
Darkside
Impalas
New Friends
Kaos
Majestics
Villanz Krew


There were plenty more but I don't remember, you know who you are! Thanks and hope to see you all at the next show!


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you Adam for all your with everything, you helped make it happen! :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SKANLESS CAR CLUB, DADDYSGIRL PICS THANK YOU RELAY FOR LIFE AND CREW._


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

anyone have pics


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 15 2009, 07:32 PM~14780781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pics homie congrats on the win


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_1ST PLACE 80'S AND BEST OF SHOW
_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Porterville Relay_@Aug 15 2009, 07:43 PM~14780399
> *DADDY'S LITTLE GIRL, YOU HAVE AN AMAZING BEAUTIFUL CAR!  Thank you so much for coming out to the event and sharing not only your gorgeous vehicle, but also your great story of your father!  Glad I got to see your car in person versus pictures!  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks again, and also our Relay for Life event will be on October 3 at Granite Hills High School, try to check it out.  If not, hope too see you at our next show! :biggrin:
> *


_THANK YOU _


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Aug 15 2009, 08:40 PM~14780827
> *nice pics homie congrats on the win
> *


_THANKS_


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW WITH A GREAT CAUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RELAY FOR LIFE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 15 2009, 08:52 PM~14780922
> *THANKS
> *



sup Vic nice meeting u...congrats


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Good show...Great Cause


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 15 2009, 08:42 PM~14780840
> *1ST PLACE 80'S AND BEST OF SHOW
> 
> 
> ...




congrats


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 09:54 PM~14781370
> *congrats
> *


_THANKS HOMMIE, MAIN STREET SALAS WAS MY OLD STOPPING GROUNDS BACK IN THE DAY_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 15 2009, 09:47 PM~14781308
> *Good show...Great Cause
> *


_LOVE YOUR RIDE RICK, STAY KOOL BRO._


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 15 2009, 07:42 PM~14780840
> *good show good cause... congrats vic on ur wins.........</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:*


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

only came on my luch time, show looked good. good job Adam S. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)

thank u to everyone who came out to support our show! Thank u Adam S. for all your help with the event . also thanks to Nuestro Pride c.c. and Kaos for their help!!!! :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 15 2009, 06:06 PM~14779859
> *good show, damn announcer though not adam, calling me piggy.. its BIG E..  :uh: :roflmao: all good though. got to meet some cool people, see some nice rides, once again adam helps to throws a great show, also im tired right now so im not good with new names and faces either, it was awesome talking to you miss, your son looks like an angel im sure he is smiling down on you from the heavens above watching over you.  it was great to meet you, i really hope this show happens next year and i can come and be walkin normally..
> 
> daddys girl as always you came you repped and you took home the awards, congrats on best of show. to everybody who
> ...


KOO... POST UP SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW..... NEW FRIENDS 4 LIFE!!!!!


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 15 2009, 08:32 PM~14780781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW FRIENDS 4 LIFE!!!!! DREAMIN*PERSUASION


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Aug 15 2009, 08:42 PM~14780840
> *CONGRATS VIC N SHADY !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: LOVE KICKING IT WITH U... C YOU SOON AGAIN</span>*


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

Congrats on your win!!! Nice looking rides out there ...great cause


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Aug 16 2009, 05:28 PM~14785867
> *Congrats on your win!!! Nice looking rides out there ...great cause
> *


_THANKS SAL_


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Porterville Relay_@Aug 15 2009, 07:50 PM~14780431
> *Thank you Adam for all your with everything, you helped make it happen!  :thumbsup:
> *


It was my pleasure to do what I could for this great cause. All you committee members are a great bunch of people and I enjoyed working with you all. :thumbsup: 

Noemi don't for get to keep informed about the End of Summer BBQ at Mooney Grove Park. This is a fun event that is put on by L.I.F.E.(Lowriders Integrating For Equality) Lots of good people, good food and good times! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Aug 16 2009, 10:25 PM~14789116
> *It was my pleasure to do what I could for this great cause.  All you committee members are a great bunch of people and I enjoyed working with you all.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Noemi don't for get to keep informed about the End of Summer BBQ at Mooney Grove Park. This is a fun event that is put on by L.I.F.E.(Lowriders Integrating For Equality)  Lots of good people, good food and good times! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Porterville Relay (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Aug 16 2009, 10:25 PM~14789116
> *It was my pleasure to do what I could for this great cause.  All you committee members are a great bunch of people and I enjoyed working with you all.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Noemi don't for get to keep informed about the End of Summer BBQ at Mooney Grove Park. This is a fun event that is put on by L.I.F.E.(Lowriders Integrating For Equality)  Lots of good people, good food and good times! :biggrin:
> *


 Definitely Adam, looking forward to that! :biggrin:


----------

